# Remove old Schlage unkeyed door knob?



## kobrien (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd like to replace this knob. It seems kind of heavy-duty although it doesn't lock...and it doesn't open reliably any more, either. I can't figure out how to remove it, and none of the forums have any answers yet. 
--On both inside and outside knobs, at the base of the knob itself, where they go to meet the shaft, there are little holes on opposite sides. 
--On both knobs, I can stick an unbent paper clip into one hole but not the other. The other hole is blocked by the shaft going into the knob, it seems. 
--Sticking in the paper clip doesn't seem to activate anything, whether the knob is turned or unturned, whether the latch is pressed in or left alone. Some forums suggested that pressing in there releases the knob, but not in my case. In this case, the paper clip actually moves around inside the knob...I can't find anyplace to engage it. 
--Along the shaft that's on the inside of the door, there is another small hole. Unfortunately, the paper clip won't go in there, either, whether I turn the knob or not, depress the latch or not. 

I've replaced numerous door knobs in my life, but right now, I'm ready for the crowbar method. Except I don't want to buy a new door, too! Anybody know how to save me from hiring a locksmith?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Can you post some pics?

DM


----------



## George6488 (Feb 2, 2011)

You may need to take a small nail or the like and convince the nail to activate the release detent inside the handle hole.

If that does not work due to old age, etc........take a hacksaw and cut the handle off 1 side and disassemble.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

As George said, some locks have pin releases. Others have a small bar you push with a screwdriver(on the knob shaft). There will be one on each knob. After the knob is off, you pop off the escutcheon plate. There is usually an opening around the plates edge you can slide in a screwdriver to lift it off the rim of the plate underneath. 
This will expose the screws that hold the plates to the door. The rest is like any other lock.
Ron


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

When depressing the pin or detent or bar (probably a 1/16'th x 3/16th" rectangle) just inside the hole of the same size and shape on the neck of the doorknob, manually pull the doorknob straight off. Pushing the pin will usually not cause the knob to pop off by itself.

On some knobsets only the "inside" knob comes off. Then you disassemble the escutcheon plates etc and the mechanism with the "outer" knob still attached will slide out.


----------



## MasterFixIt (Sep 1, 2011)

*When all seems to fail, try this.*

Get a Crowbar and a hard board about 1/2 inch thick. Place the board above the lock ( To keep from damaging the door ) touching the lock. Pleace the crowbar rounded end with fork on the knob and the crowbar on the board and pop that baby right off. Worked for me in three seconds.:thumbup:


----------



## George6488 (Feb 2, 2011)

MasterFixIt said:


> Get a Crowbar and a hard board about 1/2 inch thick. Place the board above the lock ( To keep from damaging the door ) touching the lock. Pleace the crowbar rounded end with fork on the knob and the crowbar on the board and pop that baby right off. Worked for me in three seconds.:thumbup:


You replied to a 6 month old posting. I certainly hope the OP has the lock off by now.


----------



## MasterFixIt (Sep 1, 2011)

George6488 said:


> You replied to a 6 month old posting. I certainly hope the OP has the lock off by now.


 
I knew that!!!
That was for anyone else with the problem looking for results.
Thanks George!!!


----------

